# Stephy and Fisco



## Stephyexner

Hello everyone,

First off I never owned a cat or lived with one. I own three dogs. I'm from Milwaukee , wisconsin. I'm also going to school to be a vet tech.

Last week I was outside smoking and day dreaming when I felt something on my leg I look down and it's a very large cat.i ignored him and turned around to go into the house where he followed and laced onthe chair for a nap. By this time I figured he has to be a house cat since he did that and we have plenty of alley cats around that want nothing to do with people. The next day I went on a search around the block looking for his "owners" and the neighbor informed me they moved out and left their cat. I got the owners number and they said his name is Fisco and he is fixed and his shots are down the hung up on me. I went and bought food,litter,litter pan until I can find him a forever home. I have had Fisco for a week. Our routine is in the morning he goes outside when I'm done with school he comes back. 

Should I continue our routine?
Are there any other things he needs for now?

Stephy


----------



## Stephyexner

*Fisco*

Forgot to add pictures


----------



## tgwillard

I hope you do find a good home for Fisco. Our Emily was abandoned and we took her in last year.


----------



## rayrhonda

Thank you for taking care of him. What horrible people to just move and leave him! If you can't find him a good home, maybe you will be his "good home"


----------

